# What Oil Do you use?????



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

UPDATE 12/10/18: This is just a a simple post... just type what oil you CURRENTLY....RIGHT NOW have "IN YOUR SNOW BLOWER" and after a hundred or so responses(If we get that many?)... we shall Tally.




1. Valvoline 5W-30 Conventional.




***********Disclaimer: This in NO WAY condones one oil brand over the other....This is just a tally of a sample size of S.B.F. members. So name your BRAND and then Conventional or Synthetic that you use in your SNOW BLOWER ONLY. If enough answer we will break it down.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Synthetic


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

Mobil 1 5W-30 so far.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Mobil 1 5W-30 Synthetic High Mileage


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I use small eng oil, Honda or husqvarna or toro. I was told by knowledged small eng specialist that oil for vehicles were formulated for car motors and the additives in that oil is not meant for small engines. It was so long now that I can’t remember what the exact reasons were but I was convinced at the time. I only bring it up as a talk point, not an argument, I will still use car oil in a pinch (penzoil is my preferred)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

5w30 full synthetic


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Supertech 5W-30 full synthetic.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

e.fisher26 said:


> I use small eng oil, Honda or husqvarna or toro. I was told by knowledged small eng specialist that oil for vehicles were formulated for car motors and the additives in that oil is not meant for small engines. It was so long now that I can’t remember what the exact reasons were but I was convinced at the time. I only bring it up as a talk point, not an argument, I will still use car oil in a pinch (penzoil is my preferred)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


any oil will do that meets the service classification rating, meaning the S of the rating and has a W for winter in the thickness say 10 W 30 

API Engine Oil Classification


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My spoiled Honda’s get Honda Power Equipment 5w-30, plus a dash of ZDDplus.

Others get full synthetic or blend depending on the machine, Plus a dash of ZDDplus


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Mobil 1 5W-30


----------



## Rob Okray (Nov 30, 2018)

Full synthetic, usually Mobil 1 for my truck. For the blower, any cheap synthetic will do.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

The absolute cheapest oil I can find. Menards in Blaine MN has some slop called National Premium Motor oil for $1.69 a quart. And there is an 11% rebate on top of that! Nice!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* In everything I have, I run Castrol 10w30 synthetic!!!!!!!!! DRIVE HARD!!!!!!!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Castrol 10 w 30 conventional. I over 200k on a truck with it and one of my mowers have over 2000 hrs on it ( kohler)


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I use any oil . . it is better than no oil :wink2:


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

After spending $3K on a new blower, I ain’t putting no-name $1 qt oil in it. I’m using Red Line after the break-in.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Walmart 10W-30, I think it's Valvoline but not sure. It meets all the specs, and in a heavy year the snow blower will see five hours of use, I change it at end of season anyway. Every mechanic I ever asked about oil said changes were far more important than brand anyway.


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

We use Rotella T6 Synthetic in most equipment, except for motorcycles.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

I typically use any name brand 5w30 conventional oil that they might have on sale at Menards - often Valvoline. I used to use synthetic oil in the blowers and mowers but with a oil change every year I think just about any decent conventional oil is totally sufficient.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

CarbineMan said:


> We use Rotella T6 Synthetic in most equipment, except for motorcycles.




I just started doing this as well

I’ve heard of people using used T6 from trucks in there equipment engines

I was talking to a friend a mechanic in the small to medium equipment business last week

The engineers at Kohler told him not to. He wasn’t specific as to why so I’ll ask him the next time we talk. May be for larger engines with a catalytic exhaust?

How long have you been running T6?

Thank you
Red




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

bigredmf said:


> I just started doing this as well
> 
> I’ve heard of people using used T6 from trucks in there equipment engines
> 
> ...



I hope I never have to resort to using used oil in my OPE. I would sooner eat Peanut Butter and Jelly tan doing that. As a matter of fact, I actually like PB&J ! Myself, I eat to live, unlike many people that live to eat.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Synthetic, for 26 years. I read an article by some NASCAR guy, who said when they took an engine apart, it was like no moving parts ever touched each other .
Sid


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I also don't understand why anyone would ever put used oil into an engine. I can't think of one good reason for it. And I also like a good PB&J sandwich.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Used...no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

bigredmf said:


> I just started doing this as well
> 
> I’ve heard of people using used T6 from trucks in there equipment engines
> 
> ...


Could have been a weight issue rather than the oil itself. Last time I checked, both Rotella (Shell) and Delvac (Mobil) were approved for gasoline engines. But the most common weight is 10W-40. Most OPE engines want either straight 30, 10W-30, or 5W-30, usually depending on the temperature.

Or maybe it was the "used" part they objected to. I'll use used oil to lube the hinges on my doors and gates, but never in another machine. That's just ridiculous. It's the working definition of "penny wise, pound foolish."

Whatever the case, I've never heard of a gasoline engine being hurt by a diesel motor oil that also had an API SN approval. 

Back when I bought old beater cars with questionable maintenance histories, I routinely did a few short-OCI oil changes with Delvac, Rotella, or some other diesel motor oil to douche them out after I bought them. Other than having to keep them short (750 - 1000 miles) to avoid clogging the filters with all the crud they dislodged, I never had any problems at all.

Richard


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Castrol 5W-30 conventional oil


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

5-30 Mobil 1
B&S & Tecumseh L-head engines


https://gilsonsnowblowers.com//snowfaq.html#oil


Pete


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Accel 5w-30 snow blower oil...https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...blowerengine-oil/ac53stp6/p-1444446015301.htm


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

59ctd said:


> I used to use synthetic oil in the blowers and mowers but with a oil change every year I think just about any decent conventional oil is totally sufficient.



Sufficient indeed. That is until the mercury plunges to -30 or colder and that decent conventional oil gets real sticky. Arguably the single most compelling factor in employing a good synthetic oil in the blower.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

So now it seems that the original question of "what oil do you use" is not really the full question. Tied to the oil question also needs to have the demographics and storage.... Heated garage or an unheated shed. This all ties in better with the synthetic component.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

It doesn't get to -30 where I live. It rarely even gets to 0. A good quality 30 weight is fine. My current Ariens is 12 years old and shows no signs of wear. Synthetic would be a waste of money for me.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Mobil 1 5W-30


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Currently : Supertech 5w30 synthetic. As cheap as regular oil.

Starting next year : Mobil1 high mileage 5w30 synthetic (leftover new oil after I change my vehicles' oil)


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

broo said:


> Currently : Supertech 5w30 synthetic. As cheap as regular oil.
> 
> Starting next year : Mobil1 high mileage 5w30 synthetic (leftover new oil after I change my vehicles' oil)


I've had a few people whom I think know what they're talking about tell me not to do that unless the seals are leaking. They claim the seal conditioners can accelerate wear of the seals by making them _too_ tight.

I don't know if they're right about that particular warning, but I know they're usually right about most things engine-related.

Richard


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

SnowH8ter said:


> Sufficient indeed. That is until the mercury plunges to -30 or colder and that decent conventional oil gets real sticky. Arguably the single most compelling factor in employing a good synthetic oil in the blower.


I agree that low-temperature flowability and stability would be the biggest advantage in most air-cooled small engines. The better lubricity is also of benefit, of course; but I don't know how measurable it would be. Air-cooled engines have pretty big tolerances to begin with.

In car engines, unless we're talking about _extreme_ cold, I think the lower volatility outweighs the low-temperature characteristics, and falls right behind better lubricity in terms of benefits. The amount of oil vapor that gets recirculated through the intake by the PCV system is dramatically less when using synthetic. I don't think I've ever had to clean a throttle body on a car that used synthetic exclusively.

Richard


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

5W30 full synthetic - usually what is left in the 5 quart containers after car's oil changes. 2008 Ariens with Tecumseh OH195-SA engine, and over time, the oil has been Castrol, Mobil 1, Pennzoil, and Valvoline. If I did not have enough, I would probably buy Super tech full syn at Walmart.


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

Delvac 1 5W30


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

My snow blower is kept in a semi heated garage and I've been using Shell Rotella T 10W-30, which I got for a good sale price. I don't think these small ope engines are really too picky about what oil is used as long as it's a decent quality oil. The fact that it has the correct amount of oil and changed at the specified time period or before seems to be more important. 



Whimsey


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

15 year old quart of Quaker state 5W30

I got 5 more..... Lol


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

In my machine, 5-20 full synthetic Penzoil. In other's machines, 5-20 conventional Shell. I use Shell because I get it really cheap, and it's a brand name. Whereas Autozone oils are $7 per quart for conventional, the local shop sells me Shell for $30/Case, about $2.50 a bottle. Nothing wrong with shell, and we only get a few storms a year, it's not like they see heavy use.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Pennzoil 5W30 liquid dinosaurs (e.g. not synthetic). Despite what the engine manual says (~39 ounce oil capacity), exactly one quart (32 ounces) put my oil level dead centered between the min/max holes on the dipstick.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Speaking of amount, screw dip stick in or not to check oil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

e.fisher26 said:


> Speaking of amount, screw dip stick in or not to check oil?


 Straight from the Briggs and Stratton owner's manual for my new Pro32:


* For engines with the short dipstick (down low on the crankcase), *"Do not turn or tighten."* [emphasis theirs]


* For engines with the extended dipstick (bright yellow cap on top of the engine), "Install and tighten the dipstick." [lack of boldface also theirs]


Mine has the extended dipstick, so I install and tighten before removing and reading it.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

PLEASE IN THIS THREAD JUST PUT WHAT OIL IS CURRENTLY IN YOUR SNOWBLOWER AT THIS VERY MOMENT. NOTHING ELSE.
MANY THANKS!





EX: BRAND+WEIGHT+TYPE)
MOBIL1 5W-30-Full Synthetic That is it. Thanks so much.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Power care (HD brand) 10w30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Napa 5w-30 synthetic


----------



## pete300 (Dec 2, 2018)

Penzoil 5W30 for me.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

*Walmart Synthetic Super Tech*

I started running Mobile One in the early eighties in my car and motorcycle. I noted the benefits of hot and cold weather protection and the extended change interval. As the price increased for M One I looked for other options and decided to try Super Tech 5w-20 for the snowblower. That was in 1992 and never looked back I buy the 5 quart container and use it in both snowblowers and my kids 2005 Honda Civic. Never had any oil or engine wear related issues. I also own a Mercedes and still do run Mobile One in it as they recomend.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Whatever is on sale at NAPA or Costco (Mobil-1 5W30 usually) And i'll throw in some of this on the older engines.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Mobil 1 Full Synthetic 5W-30


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> Pennzoil 5W30 liquid dinosaurs (e.g. not synthetic). Despite what the engine manual says (~39 ounce oil capacity), exactly one quart (32 ounces) put my oil level dead centered between the min/max holes on the dipstick.



if you are talking about your 32 pro2100 series engine the brigs site says 28 oz
my 414cc takes 38 oz and thats about what i used 37 oz


----------

